# Any interest in 2018 OEM DT SWISS H1700 ebike specific 29er Wheels? New take-offs.



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

These have came from my 2018 Focus Jam2 Pro 29er. Check them out on the DT Swiss website. Pretty cool they beefed up the hubs, spokes, and rim. Their “New” Hybrid series is their ebike specific wheels and they are rated to 150kg or 330#. The hub is based off the DT 350. These will also come with New Continental Trail king 2.4’s. Rim width is 30mm internal, 35 external. The wheels alone are for sale thru online retailers for $900-$1000. I’ll probably sell everything for $600. Pm me if interested. Thx


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Rotors, Freehub and cassette not included. I'll post the wheels in classifieds. Thx


----------

